# Airbrush Goddesses... I have some ? for you!



## *Luna* (Apr 13, 2007)

I am starting school and we will be learning to airbrush on school equipment. I am wanting to purchase mine ahead of time so I can learn on my own equipment with an instructor to guide me. I really am not sure what I am looking for and why certain features are so important. Can someone please give me a breakdown and offer some recommendations to get me started? Anything would be appreciated! I did do a search and saw some previous recommendations but I guess I am just trying to figure out the differences between my options and why one maybe better over the other. I am talking about compressors specifically, I think I know the direction I am going with the brush.

Thanks ladies =)


----------



## martygreene (Apr 13, 2007)

There's almost an identical post to this here: http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=63769

Please continue this discussion there.
You might also want to check out this thread: http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=64101


----------

